# Jobs in B & B's Abruzzo



## jdavids

Hi

I am planning to move to Italy and would like to know if there are small establishments (English) like B&b's, self-catering, small hotels, etc. where I can find a job in admin/clerical?


----------



## angieq

*Not very likely....*



jdavids said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to move to Italy and would like to know if there are small establishments (English) like B&b's, self-catering, small hotels, etc. where I can find a job in admin/clerical?


I have not found many jobs available of any kind for English speakers here in Abruzzo. I have many skills and qualifications and not once have I found anything. Most visitors are Italian or German, very few English and jobs are difiicult to get for Italians, let alone expat Poms. Even teaching of English is not very much in demand here and I have a good level CELTA qualification and speak Italian. Rome has many more jobs available of all kinds for English speakers... If you need a job to survive in Italy and you don't speak fluent Italian then I would recommend a city to start with, not an out of the way place like Abruzzo. You MIGHT find somewhere like a big hotel which needs you, but they tend to employ Italians first as the job situation here is not good at the moment for Italians. Good luck!


----------



## sheilamarsco

sorry to disagree entirely but i run a b & b establishment fully booked for the summer and all my guests are from the uk!!!


----------



## angieq

*Hmm*



sheilamarsco said:


> sorry to disagree entirely but i run a b & b establishment fully booked for the summer and all my guests are from the uk!!!


Yes, but she is looking for a job IN a b and b - not to run one!


----------



## sheilamarsco

only pointing out that there are many english speaking visitors to abruzzo


----------



## mbaker377

If you find one let me know!


----------



## jdphoenix

sheilamarsco said:


> only pointing out that there are many english speaking visitors to abruzzo


Thanks Guys. I am not looking for a job but want to know what the economy is like for anyone who wants to start a business over there. I've received some good replies from other forums as well and there are a lot of English speaking people who conduct their own businesses all over Italy. I don't really want to open a B&B but just wanted to know the procedures involved in opening a business in general.


----------



## pudd 2

there is a need for BB in abruzzo but dont be taken in when you buy a house the agents say , you can open a BB if its under 10 beds its tax free i fell for this but its not true you have to pay tax but not regester for eva


----------



## jdphoenix

pudd 2 said:


> there is a need for BB in abruzzo but dont be taken in when you buy a house the agents say , you can open a BB if its under 10 beds its tax free i fell for this but its not true you have to pay tax but not regester for eva


Hi, 

Thanks for the info, will keep it in mind.


----------



## mbaker377

sheilamarsco said:


> sorry to disagree entirely but i run a b & b establishment fully booked for the summer and all my guests are from the uk!!!


need anyone that speaks english and Italian?


----------



## sheilamarsco

no thanks i do both


----------



## fishfearme

This is very intersting as I have been looking at running a small business and I am keen to find out the demand for a good quality B&B in Abruzzo. We are planning on moving in May 2013 I have seen many properties which require a fair bit of work so we are planning on a scouting visit to see where is good. Anyone help point me in the right direction of a good tourist place for starting a B&B. we would be looking at 3 or 4 bedrooms no more, dont want the wife run off her feet too much now. In particular i would like to hear from you ShielaMarsco, one jock to another.


----------



## pudd 2

iam not scotish , but norfolk and we run a sucessful BB . and are nearly fully booked as we cater for sea , ski and sightseeing being in the center of abruzzo close to pescara air port and only two hours from rome airport if you need any advise we are willing to share , we have been here 10 years and are starting to know our way around


----------



## sheilamarsco

depends where you would like to be it's such a big area where pudd2 lives is lovely and convenient but where i live is also very attractive but different scenery more mountainous. really most of abruzzo has gorgeous scenery and if you choose somewhere half way between the mountains and the coast you have the benefit of both the skiing and the beautiful beaches. there are more facilities for skiing in the south. as has been said on here many times the best thing to do is to rent first as it's a very subjective choice finding a property. there are many suitable properties available for sale re the b & b business my advice would be not to take on board anything that needs too much renovation especially when you have a young family.


----------

